# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Pastrimi i kompjuterit nga skedaret e përkohshëm

## benseven11

Nje tutorial i thjeshte i ilustruar,per pastrimin e kompjuterit nga skedaret e tepert.
Figura e pare,klikohet ne browser lart ne tools.Ne menu klikohet ne "internet
options".

----------


## benseven11

Ne figuren qe del,behen pastrimet duke klikuar sipas rradhes,si ne figure.Behet ndryshimi ne piken 4 duke e cuar numrin e diteve ne zero.

----------


## benseven11

Klikohet perseri ne tools,internet options dhe ne figuren qe del klik ne butonin Privacy.Behen ndryshimet si ne figure.

----------


## benseven11

Ne dritaren tjeter qe del behen ndryshimet si me poshte.Kjo siguron fshirjen e paswordeve te ruajtura ne kompjuter,nuk lejon futjen automatikisht nga browseri te emrit kur ben login emer/password ne forume,(kur shkruan emrin menjehere sa fut shkronjen e pare,browseri ben automatikisht plotesimin e emrit),llogari emaili, fshin menune e adresave ne fushen e adreses se browserit www.

----------


## benseven11

Klikohet lart ne browser ne tools/internet options.Ne dritaren qe hapet,klik ne butonin "Advanced". Vihet shenja e v-se ne katrorin si ne figure.Klikohet ne apliko dhe ok poshte.Me kete ndryshim,mjafton te mbyllesh te gjitha dritaret e internetit  duke klikuar te faqja e internetit qe sheh te katrori kuq X ne cep lart djathtas ekranit.Gjithashtu klik me te djathte te butonat poshte ne taskbar qe i perkasin faqeve te ndryshme te internetit dhe ne menu klik ne mbyll(close).Me mbylljen e gjithe dritareve te internetit, browseri ben pastrimin vete.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon pastrimi duke klikuar ne Start dhe Run.

----------


## benseven11

Ne dritaren qe del futen komandat me poshte.Nqs perdor komandat ne kete liste,nuk ke nevoje te besh pastrimin e dhene ne postin e dyte,pasi disa komanda me poshte e bejne kete pastrim. Te lista e komandave me poshte,perdorim si shembull komanden e pare.
C:\Windows\Temp


C:\WINDOWS\TEMP 
C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Local Settings\Temp 
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temp 
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temp 
C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files 
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files 
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files 
C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Local Settings\History 
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\History 
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\History
E rendesishme eshte qe komandat te shkruhen ekzakt sic jepen ketu,perndryshe do marresh mesazh gabimi.
I vetmi ndryshim ne futjen e komandave,mund te jete shkronja C.
Nqs hardrajveri qe mban windowsin nuk ka shkronjen C,por D,ose E ose shkronje tjeter,atehere zevendesoje shkronjen  C me shkronjen e Hard drajverit qe shikon aty.(Klik dy here ne desktop te ikona "my computer dhe mund te shohesh se cfare shkronje ka hard drajveri).Shumica e hard drajverave kane shkronjen C.Mund te ndodhe te jete me shkronje tjeter.

----------


## benseven11

Do hapet dritarja ne windows explorer qe ka skedaret e perkohshem ne windows.Te gjithe skedaret aty duhen hequr duke klikuar si ne figure.
Pasi eshte klikuar ne opsionin 4,delete(hiq),jepi kohe kompjuterit te beje pastrim.Ne perfundim te pastrimit dritarja do jete bosh.

Ne menyre te ngjashme behet pastrimi ne direktorite e meposhtme,duke klikuar ne start/run ,futur direktorite,klikuar ok.Behet pastrimi si ne figure.
C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Local Settings\Temp 
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temp 
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temp 
C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files 
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files 
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files 
C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Local Settings\History 
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\History 
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\History
Mund te behet edhe pastrimi i direktorise C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch pas cdo defragmentarizimi te hard drajverit.Nuk keshillohet pastrimi i "prefetch" skedareve perpara defragmentarizimit,pasi ngadalson kompjuterin.
Mund te perdoren edhe programe pastrues me funksione dhe opsione me te avancuara,qe jane me qindra.Do te rekomandoja per kete rast programin privacy eraser pro.

----------


## benseven11

Nuk duhet harruar te pastrohet edhe koshi ne desktop.Me kalimim e kohes ndodh qe koshi te kete nje volum te madh skedaresh pa vlere,perfshire ketu edhe skedare trojane,spiune,etj qe i ke hequr me miun.Pastrimi eshte i thjeshte.Klik me te djathte te ikona e koshit(recycle bin),ne desktop.Ne menu 
klik ne boshatis.(empty recycle bin).
Dy opsione te rendesishme per koshin.
1.Per te zvogeluar madhesine ne mb qe zen koshi ne hard drajv dhe kursyer hapesire ne disk,klikohet me te djathte te ikona e koshit.Ne menu klik ne cilesite(properties).Cfaredo perqindje qe te shohesh aty,mund ta zvogelosh ate perqindje duke e cuar ne 3% ose 4 % si ne figuren poshte.Kjo behet duke zhvendosur majtas shenjusin me miun.Pas ndryshimit te bere,klikohet ne  butonat poshte apliko dhe ok.Kjo liron hapesire ne disk qe mund te perdoret per qellime te tjera.
2.Mund te rikthesh mbrapsht ndonje skedar qe e ke hequr gabimisht.Per ta bere kete klik dy here te ikona e koshit ne desktop.Ne dritaren qe del,klik me te djathte te skedari qe ke hequr gabimisht.Ne menu klik ne "restore".Pastaj klik ne start/kerko.Fut emrin e skedarit.Klik kerko dhe do gjesh skedarin se ku eshte kthyer.

----------


## benseven11

Mesazhe qe dalin kur ben pastrim.Mund te ndodhe qe gjate pastrimit te dalin mesazhet si me poshte:
1.A je i sigurte qe do ta heqesh kete skedar?Eshte vetem per tu lexuar.
(Read only).Klikon ne PO buton.Por kjo nuk mjafton.Skedari mund te mos hiqet.Duhet klikuar me te djathte te skedari dhe zgjedh cilesite.Aty ja heq  shenjen e v-se katrorit perpara" read only" si ne figuren poshte.
2.Mesazh tjeter.A je i sigurte qe do te heqesh skedarin.sys ose skedarin.db etj?Klikon ne po buton.Heqja eshte e sigurte dhe pa rrezik pasi keto jane skedare te perkohshem te krijuara nga browseri ose aplikacione qe ke perdorur me pare.

----------


## benseven11

Nje mesazh tjeter qe del  kur pastron kompjuterin eshte ky.
Nuk mund te heqe skedarin.Nuk mund te lexoje nga burimi i skedarit ose disku.
Ajo qe ndodh eshte qe kur klikon per te hequr gjithe skedaret ne nje direktori,si tufe menjehere,pastrimi ngec ne mes te rruges.Nuk vazhdon me tej.
Shkaku eshte se disa skedare nuk hiqen pasi ato jane ne perdorim nga browseri si dhe aplikacione qe jane duke punuar.Per te vazhduar heqja e ketyre skedareve te ngelur duhen bere ndryshimet si ne figuren poshte te shiriti i detyrave(task bar).

----------


## edspace

Nuk është e nevojshme t'i fshini dosjet një nga një siç është shpjeguar më lart. Një mënyrë më e lehtë është të përdorësh programin Disk Cleanup që vjen me Windows. 

1. Hap programin Disk Cleanup tek menyja Start > Programs > Accessories > System Tools. 
2. Zgjidh diskun C dhe shtyp OK. 
3. Në listën e dosjeve për pastrim zgjdhni Recycle Bin, Temporary Internet Files, Temporary Files, dhe dosje të tjera sipas dëshirës.
4. Shtypni OK për të fshirë skedarët e zgjedhur. 
5. Përsëritni hapat më lart për disqe të tjerë në hapin 2.

----------

